# Inside of the car heating up for no reason



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

When I drive especially at night the car for some reason on the inside heats up and I dont have the heat on or A/C on or nothing like that and I have to roll the windows down because the windshield fogs up.........is the a reason why the car heats up especially when you're driving at night when its cool outside about 70 degrees or so ?


----------



## AsianJKim (Dec 15, 2004)

Pharrari said:


> When I drive especially at night the car for some reason on the inside heats up and I dont have the heat on or A/C on or nothing like that and I have to roll the windows down because the windshield fogs up.........is the a reason why the car heats up especially when you're driving at night when its cool outside about 70 degrees or so ?


Do you have the knob on the heat side? It brings in the outside air if you dont have it on, mine does that.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

that's not caused by your car dude, its from the inside not getting ventilated and fogging up from your breath. Happens in every car.

BTW, this has NOTHING to do with the engine, so I'm moving it to the b15 section.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

AsianJKim said:


> Do you have the knob on the heat side? It brings in the outside air if you dont have it on, mine does that.


That's exactly it. Even though your fan setting may be at 0, if your dial is on heat, your cabin will heat up. If the dial is on cool, your cabin will cool. As for the fog, do you sweat or breath heavy when you drive? Maybe a hot foamy latte or another steamy beverage? Or maybe its just humid where you live.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Make sure your not recirculating your air.....you should have your recirc button inactive.


----------



## Pharrari (Feb 7, 2005)

if i have that button that has the air circulating around the car active wont that take up gas just like if i turned on the A/C or the heat?


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

Is it normal for these cars to not have extremely powerful fans? When on max it is sufficient, but it's not extrememly loud or powerful as compared to my other cars.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

slhaas said:


> Is it normal for these cars to not have extremely powerful fans? When on max it is sufficient, but it's not extrememly loud or powerful as compared to my other cars.


Have you owned many domestic cars? This may be the answer. I've owned a Nissan Maxima and a Honda Prelude and all seems normal to me. When compared to my work truck (Chevy Savanna), the fan system in my car does indeed seem dainty but only when compared.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

sukebegigi said:


> Have you owned many domestic cars? This may be the answer. I've owned a Nissan Maxima and a Honda Prelude and all seems normal to me. When compared to my work truck (Chevy Savanna), the fan system in my car does indeed seem dainty but only when compared.


Yeah... well I owned an 83 Sentra, but I don't remember much about the fan. Since then I've owned two escorts and a plymouth sundance, so it could indeed be just something I'm not used to.


----------



## kevver (May 14, 2005)

My 2002 Sentra GXE emits "lukewarm" air from the vents with the heat turned all the way down. It is most noticeable when it is warm and humid outside.
The dealer says this is normal because the intake air passes near the heater core.
The only way to achieve comfort is to turn on the A/C, or the windshield vents.

This problem also occurred with my former car, a '99 Ford ZX2.


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

kevver said:


> My 2002 Sentra GXE emits "lukewarm" air from the vents with the heat turned all the way down. It is most noticeable when it is warm and humid outside.
> The dealer says this is normal because the intake air passes near the heater core.
> The only way to achieve comfort is to turn on the A/C, or the windshield vents.
> 
> This problem also occurred with my former car, a '99 Ford ZX2.


Windshield vents?


----------



## NIUPonyBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

if you're not recycling the air then you are getting blown in from the engine bay


----------



## slhaas (May 1, 2005)

If you have your fan on, the thermostat set to max cool, air NOT recycling, and set to blow at the panel only, is this just frsh air or is it automatically turning on the a/c without me clicking the a/c button on manually?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

slhaas said:


> If you have your fan on, the thermostat set to max cool, air NOT recycling, and set to blow at the panel only, is this just frsh air or is it automatically turning on the a/c without me clicking the a/c button on manually?


No, it's just cool air. Just like with most other cars, the system will breath cool air. The exception is when it's hot as shit outside (and inside). Then, that same air seems quite warm. In your owner's manual there are explanations for all the functions. It's worth a look too. There's even a setting for dehumidifying which I would never have figured out on my own.


----------

